# Backburn in my traeger.



## muttly (Oct 16, 2013)

I just got a JR love it the first bag I used was apple no issues what so ever. I now went to hickory and everytime I shut it down the pellets in the auger tube are burning. Is this a issue maybe with the hickory? Did it on high did it on med. I do clean my unit every 3 cooks vacum all the ashes etc so I keep it clean. It does seem that the hickory pellets are softer then the apple were. Thanks for any ideas to try.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Oct 16, 2013)

I think that the hickory probably burns a bit hotter. I always turned mine to smoke for 10 to 15 minutes or so after a hot cook to let everything cool down some and that solved the burnback for me

Doug


----------



## muttly (Oct 19, 2013)

Yep I have been doing a lot of research and your right the hickory does burn a lot hotter and the big issue is there is a lot of saw dust in this bag so I am going to screen all the pellets and get rid of the dust. Then mix with alder to use it up. I also have the 180 with the shut down setting digital controller on the way.


----------



## mbrondos (Jan 11, 2014)

I was having problems with back burn and then I figured out that you cannot block the holes too much for more smoke. If you do the fire pot does not get enough oxygen and the fire searches for oxygen back up the tube and burns that way. Bottom line. Make sure there is enough oxygen in the fire pot so it does not go back up into the hopper.


----------



## muttly (Jan 12, 2014)

I dont block my holes. Ive fixed the issue went with the digital control that has the shut down setting on it no more issues since.


----------

